
The challenge of low-light photography is dead, and Huawei killed it - nwrk
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/1/18290215/huawei-p30-pro-camera-night-low-light-mode-photos
======
propter_hoc
Here's a pretty impressive demonstration of the technology in action:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Huawei/comments/b7zll5/night_mode_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Huawei/comments/b7zll5/night_mode_on_p30_is_basically_magic?sort=confidence)

~~~
radicsge
But one commenter is right, the phone doesn't have a bright source in front of
it, meanwhile the second camera has.

And it is very suspicious to be prerecorded, as there should be shadows in the
room at least the recorded's shadow should be shown as well

------
enriquto
talk about an exaggerated title! I find the subject of image quality in low
light very interesting, but the wording on this title puts me off so much that
I don't want to click it.

~~~
amingilani
I for one thought the title was appropriate. But titles like have usually
disappointed us so much that we're now conditioned to hate them on sight.

I mean, this was like clicking on a link titled "Free cash if you click here"
and actually just getting free cash.

